# How Big or Small is your Chi?



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

It seems that people are posting on my question from last week about size. I think it is hard to tell how big or small the Chis are just by looking at the pictures. So post how much your Chi wieghs. Post a pic if you want to. I think it will be nice to know. Thanks for your info and have fun I will start if off....

At 14 weeks. Duke 4lbs 5ozs


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Keeffer is 3.9 lbs, 20.5 cm high and 25 cm long.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

ItZy at 9 weeks... 2.6 lbs. She is charting to be, I think 6 lbs. as an adult. 
She is now 10 weeks! Oh, we just love that pic of Duke!


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

At last check , Dixie was about 5.8 lbs , which has been in april ! she is small , as is her parents ! wasn't supposed to be over 5 but she did ! She gains by a little by oz.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Willow is 8 months and weighs 2 lbs 10 oz.

Sassie is almost 12 weeks and weighs 2 lbs 7 oz.

Ps. I love any threads that have pictures!! :cheer:


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, I am loving this. I really thought that some of these pups looks much bigger. At least the same as Duke. I can't wait to see more pics etc..


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero: 4 1/2 lbs @ 2 1/2 years
Stitch: I think he's around 7lbs @ almost 3 years









Mai 15.63 oz @ 6 weeks charting to be approx 4lbs as an adult possibly slightly under


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi is 3 yrs and 2 months and weighs 3lbs 10oz. Chibi just turned 1 yr this past Sunday and weighs 2lbs 8oz.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy is 2 lbs and Willow is about 3.5, but if she keeps eating the way she does who knows rofl!! Both her parents are 4 lbs. I don't think Ivy is ever going to get bigger. I'm hoping she will put on some weight when she gets spayed. I'm wondering what experience you have with at what age yours stopped growing.

Lori


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi quit growing at 6 months and then right around 3 yrs he gained about 5 or 6 oz. He was neutered at 6 months. Chibi has been the same since he was about 8 months old. 

How old is Ivy now?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy will be 8 mos. next week.

Lori



Yoshismom said:


> Yoshi quit growing at 6 months and then right around 3 yrs he gained about 5 or 6 oz. He was neutered at 6 months. Chibi has been the same since he was about 8 months old.
> 
> How old is Ivy now?


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Chopper is around 4 pounds (he got the munchies after being neutered BOL). He is 14 months old. This pictures is just a couple days old.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Well, Britney is my big girl. When she went to the vet last month, she was 5 pounds, 14 ounces. I would like to get her down to 3 though, because she has little legs. 

Butter is my athletic girl, she weighs maybe 2.5-3 pounds.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig is 2.5yrs and 4.5lbs


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll start with Rylie...

One of my favorite pics... 10 weeks old, 21 oz:










12 weeks old, 1.5lbs:










Rylie now, 2.5 years old, 4lbs:










And with her daddy:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Baby Chloe... 10 weeks old, about 2 lbs:










Chloe, 2 years, 5.5lbs:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

This is really hard to find pictures that show size without posting pictures of myself with the chis!

Madison is more difficult, because we didn't have a digital camera when we got him. I can't even remember how much he weighed at 8 weeks old! I'm guessing he was about 2.5lbs then. He weighs 6.5lbs now, and here is a current picture of him:


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Winnie is 1 year and is 3,2lbs up to fatty Polly at 3 years old and 8,2lbs


----------



## Scarlet (May 23, 2008)

so is 8lbs at the high end for a chi?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought I would add some before and after pics


Here are a few shots of Yoshi when he was a wee lad
This was the first week we had him, he was 9 weeks old and I am thinking he was right at 1 lb 4oz.








The Yorkie in this one is 3lbs










Around 5 months old?











Chibi at 5 weeks (taken at breeders) I cant imagine what he weighed








These are the pics that made me fall in love with him (also from the breeders) They were taken the day before we got him and he was 4 months old and weighed 1lb 4 oz
















his 1st bath at 4 1/2 months old








Chibi on his sister just the other night








Both of them at the beach about 1 month ago


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi is about 4 pounds in the winter and 5 in the summer. She goes for so much walks and running in the summer she turns into a little body builder chi lol. It's funny, she's the same size, but she gets really hard and muscular in the summer, even though she looks the same. 

She's pretty tiny also but has a longer body.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl (who is a mix, obviously) is about 13 lbs...or at least he should be...he may have put on some holiday weight 










Mia's just under 6 lbs.

I didn't realize some of your chis were so SMALL!! I thought Mia was tiny and she's "bigger" for a chi!! I don't think I could handle a tiny one!!  

Although Mia's super LONG and her legs are long. She's so thin, her weight comes from her length


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

We don't have any puppy shots of Trixie, as Trish adopted/rescued her when she was 2-years old. 

Trix, now about 4-years old is 10lbs:









We got Sasha at 5/6 months. She weighed approximately 4lbs:









Now, Sasha is around 2-years old and weighs 7lbs:









We just got Rufus, and were told he is about 3 or 4 months old. Haven't weighed him, but he's tiny! We think he will get to about Sasha's size (7lbs).









Here is one of he and Trixie together:


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Babs is 8 mos and about 5 lbs. She goes in to be spayed on Thurs. I am curious how much weight other females gained after surgery. I am having problems downloading photos tonight I'll try again later.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly is 5.8 pounds and will be 2 yrs old in September.








Baby Babs -- Holly got spayed at 7 months and gained a FULL POUND in the three weeks following her surgery. She didn't get fat at all - just hit an all-over growth spurt. She hasn't gained even an ounce since.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi gained normal weight after her spay. It's a rumor that spaying causes weight gain really. Any weight gain is usually because they are still growing (since most of the time they are under one year old when it's done), and animals will also continue to gain weight as they get older due to loss in metabolism.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey at Birth 1.8 oz. at 10 weeks 1.5 lb. at 13 wks justshy of 2 lbs.


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bozo (11 months old) is 4 lbs. He's a very muscular guy !


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I love all the pictures.

Cotton is 4 years and 4 lbs. She should be only 3 1/2 but got a little chubby this winter.

Here she is at 13 weeks...









CoCo is 8 years and 5 lbs.

Here she is at 13 weeks...









And here are both of them yesterday...


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

bam is 2 years old and 17lbs

then










now


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

Wow I didn't know chis could get to be 17lbs. I love it. He looks like a lover


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is Tink at 6 wks~she was only 8 oz.









And here she is now at almost 6 months~2 lbs 2 oz.










And here is Tico when we got him at 8 wks~ He was 1lb 15 oz









And now at 6 months ~ 3 lbs 14 oz.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 1, 2008)

Bella is very tiny she only weighs about 3 lbs. JJ on the other had is a big boy he weighs about 25 lbs....he is a chihuahua mix. Everyones puppers are just so cute!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Mooby (in my siggy) was 8 weeks and 1lb 7oz...

He is now 9.5 weeks and 1lb 10 oz


----------



## texaspandamama (Mar 10, 2008)

my Coco is 5 1/2 Months old and weighs 2 1/2 pounds. she's a teacup. I wish I could post photos but can't from my phone  I figure she's probably not going to get much larger.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

texaspandamama said:


> my Coco is 5 1/2 Months old and weighs 2 1/2 pounds. she's a teacup. I wish I could post photos but can't from my phone  I figure she's probably not going to get much larger.


At 5 1/2 months she's very likely to put on another lb and fill out until she's a year old. Btw teacups only exist in cupboards


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep, there is no such thing as a Teacup Chihuahua only long coat and short coat are true terms used for Chihuahuas. The term Teacup was made up by breeders as a breeders tool to bring in more customers. There are all sorts of crazy terms they use now..Micro Minis, Micro Teacups, etc... The word Teacup is a touchy subject here and on most informative and reputable boards.

At 5 1/2 months old if charting correctly you are looking at between 3lbs and 3 1/2lbs full grown but they do not always follow the chart. The size of the parents and grand parents can help you get an idea of the adult size as well


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi was about 2 pounds at 6 months ... and as I already stated she fluctuates between 4 and 5 pounds now depending on the season/exercise. That's a normal size for a chi ... so yeah they term teacup is definitely touchy ... just hearing it makes my stomach squirm >_<


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

my biggest alfie was 6 pounds although he is now 5 1/2 and i hope he stays that size then charlie is 5 pounds
honey is 3 1/2 to 4 pounds i wish she was way bigger
rainey is 4 pounds raven is 4 .2 pounds
daisy is 3 pounds and my new two who is melody is 2.2 pounds and romeo is 3 pounds


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Zeth was 5lbs 6oz at 6 months old. He has since been fixed and is just shy of 10months old. He now weighs 7lbs 3 oz. He's tall and long and seems to carry his weight just fine. He's 2lbs heavier than his Dad and 3lbs heavier than his mom.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Zethsmommy said:


> Zeth was 5lbs 6oz at 6 months old. He has since been fixed and is just shy of 10months old. He now weighs 7lbs 3 oz. He's tall and long and seems to carry his weight just fine. He's 2lbs heavier than his Dad and 3lbs heavier than his mom.


Did you see the grandparents? He probably got the larger size from the grandparents


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

chloe at 9 weeks was 2..1 pounds


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

My Chance is 3lb 4oz at 3yrs Bailey is 3lb 2oz at 4months


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Yoshismom said:


> Did you see the grandparents? He probably got the larger size from the grandparents


That's what happened to my Carl. His parents are both 7-8 lbs. Carl is so tall and naturally wide- he's 13 pounds. He towers over his parents and it looks hilarious :coolwink:


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Yoshismom,


> Did you see the grandparents? He probably got the larger size from the grandparents


His grandfather wieghs 4.9oz and is 4years old.
I did get to see Zeth's brother the other day who was the runt of the litter and he weigh's 3lbs 8oz. His bone structure is just like Zeth's but looks very frail with a much smaller head.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Baby looks tiny to me still, but she weights about 11.5-12lbs now


----------



## mrs1885 (Nov 22, 2006)

Angus - the lighter color tan in front - 9 pounds
Butch - the darker color tan in back - 6 pounds
Belle - 5 pounds










Just realized hubby's leg sticking in there. Please forgive. That's our morning thing. Daddy reads his book while Mommy slowly wakes up having coffee. All 5 dogs piled in bed with us. And hubby's wearing shorts if you look close. It's a PG photo - I promise!!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Minnie is 4 pounds and 2 oz.


----------



## KBelle (Jun 12, 2008)

At 13 weeks, Jinx was 2lb 8oz and Hex was 2lb 5oz.


----------



## stephanie.m (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all, 

Bella will be 7 months old next week, and she currently weighs 4.4 lbs.


----------

